
Define Java_has_a_preprocessor - mckinney
https://github.com/manifold-systems/manifold/blob/master/manifold-deps-parent/manifold-preprocessor/readme.md
======
mckinney
What is cool about Manifold's new preprocessor is that it does not involve
extra build steps or additional file I/O as do many conventional
preprocessors. Instead, via the Javac Plugin API, the preprocessor contributes
as an integral part of the compilation pipeline -- it's FAST, very easy to
use, and allows you to build multiple targets from a single codebase.

In any case preprocessors are definitely not for everyone, but if you provide
separate distributions based on Java version, library versions, Standard v.
Pro versions, etc., a preprocessor can save you a ton of trouble.

------
I_am_neo
Nice, I've been looking for something like this.

